# Mogging-Gesuch: "Sexy"-Outfits



## Draco1985 (6. September 2011)

In Anbetracht des kommenden Transmogrifiers gibt's ja eine Menge Artikel und Vorschläge zu interessanten Sets, aber ich bin aktuell mal auf der Suche nach Sets der Gattung "viel Haut, wenig Stoff/Leder/Kette/Platte" aka "Plattenbikinis", usw..
Und da gestaltet sich die Suche etwas mühsam.

Da wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob irgendwer da spontan Vorschläge hätte, was man in der Richtung alles finden kann oder ob jemandem da spontan irgendein Set oder Rüstungs-Einzelteil einfällt.

PS: Nur um es mal gesagt zu haben: Von Kommentaren/Unterstellungen bezüglich sexueller Orientierung oder Frustration von Spielern die an "sowas" denken, bitte ich doch abzusehen. Ja, es ist ein Spiel. Ja, es sind Pixel. Aber zumindest mein persönliches ästhetisches Empfinden urteilt nach Optik und nicht nach Fleisch und Blut oder Pixel.


----------



## Manaori (6. September 2011)

Ich würd dir das Magiestoffset ans Herz legen  Wenn du etwas Sexy haben willst. Kann dir jeder Schneider herstellen, es hat Schultern, Brust, Hose, Hände, Schuhe. 

Bei Platte gibt es noch die Brust, die im Versunkenen Tempel droppt - den Namen weiß ich gerade nicht mehr - sowie... ich werd mir demnächst mal das Stylequip meines Palas anschauen. Es gibt diverse Plattenhosen, wie im Prinzip nur ein Höschen mit Stulpen irgendwo unten sind, aber di eNamen mögen mir gerade nicht einfallen. Vielleicht konnt ich dir ja ein bisschen helfen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. September 2011)

Schamanen-T...6? Schade, dass ich es meiner Blutelfin nicht geben kann, aber ich denke eine Draenei sollte darin gut aussehen.


----------



## Kuhkident (6. September 2011)

Hiho,

neben den schwarzen Magiestoffgamaschen für Stoffies^^ fallen mir noch folgende Teile ein:

Platte: Brustplatte des Vorposten 
Platte: Festliche Brustplatte (des Bären)
Kette: Schwarze Drachenschuppenbrustplatte
Kette: Elementarfelsgamaschen
Platte: Beinplatten des Cenariusdickichts


----------



## Draco1985 (6. September 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich würd dir das Magiestoffset ans Herz legen



Super, danke, das macht was her.

Hmm, was mich speziell interessieren würde (da mein Main Schami ist), sind Schwere Rüstungen. Gibt's da irgendwas Gutes?


----------



## Draco1985 (6. September 2011)

Kuhkident schrieb:


> Kette: Schwarze Drachenschuppenbrustplatte



Cool, danke, genau sowas hab ich gesucht!


----------



## J_0_T (6. September 2011)

Gibt noch mehr in der richtung des Brust Equpis das wie ein Platten Bikini, oder auch Korsage ähnelt 

Ich entsinne mich das es irgendwo etwas gibt für die Brust das eine Anspielung an "Des Kaisers neue Kleider" ist. Nette rüstung, aber wenn man sie trägt is das normale skin modell zu sehen wenn man keine rüstung trägt ^^


----------



## Foxx313 (6. September 2011)

Oha da will sich jemand an sein WoW-Char. aufgeilen 
Also ich gucke mir ja lieber richtige Menschen in "Sexy"-Outfits an


----------



## J_0_T (6. September 2011)

Foxx313 schrieb:


> Oha da will sich jemand an sein WoW-Char. aufgeilen
> Also ich gucke mir ja lieber richtige Menschen in "Sexy"-Outfits an



Hat eigendlich nicht viel damit zu tun denke ich ^^ Aber man muss chon Sagen das die etwas Sexy outfits schon einen gewissen style haben


----------



## Figetftw! (6. September 2011)

http://roleplaygear.wordpress.com/2010/01/04/stylish-mail-sets/



hier findest du unter garantie was schönes


----------



## Der Papst (6. September 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> http://roleplaygear....lish-mail-sets/
> 
> 
> 
> hier findest du unter garantie was schönes



netter link, echt klasse!!! Ich guck mal durch, aber ist wirklich eine große Auswahl


----------



## Deligor (6. September 2011)

Hm...auch wenns nicht direkt zum Thema gehört aber...
Wenn ich an meinen männlichen Draenei Krieger in irgendwelchen aufgedonnerten Fummeln denke kommt mir der Kaffee hoch^^
mfg Del


----------



## Draco1985 (6. September 2011)

Foxx313 schrieb:


> Oha da will sich jemand an sein WoW-Char. aufgeilen
> Also ich gucke mir ja lieber richtige Menschen in "Sexy"-Outfits an



Wenn ich mich an anderen Damen, selbst virtuellen, "aufgeile", dann wird meine Freundin sauer. 

Also keine Sorge, die Ansichten von richtigen Menschen habe ich bei Bedarf auch ohne vorher Equip zu farmen zuhause... 



Figetftw! schrieb:


> http://roleplaygear....lish-mail-sets/
> 
> 
> 
> hier findest du unter garantie was schönes



Perfekt! Tausend Dank, das ist genau das, was ich schon länger gesucht habe.

Das Oberbrigadierset sollte sich ganz gut machen. Also auf zum World-Drop Farmen... Halleluja... Naja, ich musste ja fragen... (-_-)'

EDIT:



Deligor schrieb:


> Wenn ich an meinen männlichen Draenei Krieger in irgendwelchen aufgedonnerten Fummeln denke kommt mir der Kaffee hoch^^



Darum spielt man(n) weibliche Chars.


----------



## Atalla (23. September 2011)

such auch ein "sexy outfit" für meine blutelf-hexerin...
auf der roleplay homepage sind schon ein paar nette dabei.

gibt es noch andere sets oder so die einer blutelfe schmeicheln? :-)


----------



## Kamsi (23. September 2011)

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Sexy-Klamotten-fuer-Eure-ElfenUpdate-Die-Community-zeigt-ihre-schoensten-Outfits-779955/

http://wowrpclothes.wordpress.com/2010/06/23/lets-get-it-out-of-the-way-erp-clothes/#more-4


google >> wow sexy outfits >>> in 2 sekunden viele ergebnisse ^^


----------



## Doncalzone (23. September 2011)

Deligor schrieb:


> Hm...auch wenns nicht direkt zum Thema gehört aber...
> Wenn ich an meinen männlichen Draenei Krieger in irgendwelchen aufgedonnerten Fummeln denke kommt mir der Kaffee hoch^^
> mfg Del



Ich glaub bei einer Zwergenfrau oder Goblinfrau ist das Ergebnis ähnlich. 
Bitte keine Flames jetzt wegen Rassendiskriminierung oder kleiner "Menschen" ;-)


... Es sind nur Pixel.


----------



## OptionalerName (23. September 2011)

Kann nur das Addon "Moglt" empfehlen. Da findet man viele tolle Rüstungen.

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/Guides/WoW-Addon-Tipp-MogIt-843888/


----------



## Varitu (23. September 2011)

Das ist nicht schelcht. Wenn ic hes mit meinem english richtig verstanden habe, kommplett vom Schneider herstellbar:

http://roleplaygear.wordpress.com/2010/01/03/black-mageweave/


----------



## Potpotom (23. September 2011)

Das Silberfadenset sieht sexy aus... *find*


----------



## Olima (24. September 2011)

Geh nach AQ 10. Der erste Boss da droppt die Gewänder der Sandstürme.
Das sieht an Draneis schon Jugendgefährdend aus, an Blut-, oder Nachtelfen will ich da granicht denken :-)


----------



## Orthrus (24. September 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich würd dir das Magiestoffset ans Herz legen  Wenn du etwas Sexy haben willst. Kann dir jeder Schneider herstellen, es hat Schultern, Brust, Hose, Hände, Schuhe.




Das schwarze Magiestoff-Set wird an meinem Untoten-Hexenmeister sicherlich ganz entzückend aussehen.
Gibts da auch noch Strapse für?


----------

